# Which pattern would you prefer for the bandana bibs?



## EmilyMill (May 9, 2016)

The question for those mom who likes to have their babies in style: which pattern would mom prefer for the bandana bibs?
1.pastel colour with poco dots and stripes 
2.different little fruits /veggies pattern
3. Animal pattern ( zebra, Chita, tiger etc.)
4. Emoji faces
5. Tell your choice.


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

I really like the cranes and owl :grin:


----------

